# Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?



## Filler (18. August 2009)

Liebe Fliegenfischer,  

ich komme gerade aus Norwegen von dem Fluß "Mandalselva" wieder zurück. Dort habe ich als Spinnfischer den Lachsen nachgestellt. Ich möchte in Zukunft auch gerne mit der Fliegenrute den Lachsen nachstellen. Des weiteren möchte ich auch mit der Fliegenrute an der deutschen Ostsee-Küste auf Meerforellen fischen. Auf dem Gebiet des Fliegenfischens habe ich bisher keine großen Erfahrungen. Mit meiner Klasse 5 Rute (Vision Attack Set) fische ich gelegentlich auf Forellen.

Die große Frage ist jetzt, welche Zusammenstellung von Rute, Rolle und Schnurr passt am besten zu meinem Einsatzgebiet und harmonisiert miteinander? Ich habe ein Intresse an einer hochwertiger Ausrüstung zu einem fairen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.  

Für Eure Vorschläge zu der richtigen Zusammenstellung der Ausrüstung bin ich Euch dankbar. 

Vielen Dank, 
Jan


----------



## Tobsn (18. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Moin,

wenn Du an der Ostsee Meerforellen fangen willst, solltest Du keine Zweihand nehmen. Es gibt zwar immer wieder Leute die hier mit der Zweihand fischen, IMHO sprich allerdings mehr dagegen als dafür. Meines Wissens sind viele Stellen am Mandal auch mit der Einhand zu befischen, weswegen ich mir an Deiner Stelle eher eine 9 Fuß Einhand Rute Klasse 8 suchen würde. Damit bist Du für Meerforellen bestens gerüstet und kannst auch am Mandal Lachse fangen. Für andere Lachsflüsse braucht man dann auch irgendwann einmal eine Zweihand, aber wahrscheinlich sind Dir die Trutten näher als der Lachs...

T


----------



## fischling (18. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Auch Moin, 

das Zweihandfischen an der Ostsee hat für mich mehr Vorteile als Nachteile. Lange genug habe ich mich mit der Einhändigen abgemüht, manchmal bei ungünstigen Bedingungen auch gequält. Mit einer leichten Zweihand (12 Fuss mit 20-22 Gramm Wurfgewicht) macht mir das Fischen an der Küste mit Überkopfwürfen genauso viel Spass wie das Fischen am Mandal mit Spey- oder Switchcasts. Man kann beidhändig werfen üben und hat am Lachsfluss dann freie Seitenwahl. 
Nimm für die Küste eine leichte einfache Rolle (auch Plastik) und eine abgeschnittene DT Leine (~ 10 Meter DT 10 schwimmend) und am Mandal einen modernen Schusskopf mit etwa 2 Gramm mehr als für die Überkopfwürfe passen und eine leichte aber gute Rolle.
Mit mehr als 25 Gramm würde ich nicht an der Ostsee fischen, am Mandal kann es aber auch eine 12 Fuss Rute sein, die bis 30 Gramm packt. 
Geh mit einem mit, der ein wenig Ahnung hat und probier selbst aus, was Dir am besten liegt. 
Ich würde Dich zu einer leichten Zweihand überreden, weil ich an der Ostsee und am Mandal keine Einhand mehr in die Hand nehme, Tobsn möge mir nachsehen, dass ich hier anderer Überzeugung bin.

Gruss, F.


----------



## Filler (18. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Vielen Dank für die ersten Antworten. Ich tendiere derzeit auch eher zu einer Zweihandrute.

Im Internet habe ich ein Set von Guideline gefunden (Guideline Explorer Set). Das gibt es als Zweihandset in Klasse 9/10. Die Rute hat eine Länge von 4,25 Meter. Das ganze soll 299,- Euro kosten. Hier ist der Link .

Kennt jemand das Set? Taugt das was?


----------



## Tobsn (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Moin,

wenn Du unbedingt ne Zweihand fischen musst, dann tu was Du nicht lassen kannst. Ich persönliche kenne jedoch keinen ernstzunehmenden Meerforellenangler der mit solchem Gerät fischt (was nicht heißen muss, dass es keine gibt). Wenn es unbedingt, aus was für Gründen auch immer, ein Bihänder sein muss, dann würde ich jedoch eher zur #7/8 greifen. # 9/10 scheint mir für das Fischen in der Ostsee wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen. Ich selber habe eine Guideline # 8/9 für den Fluß und finde diese für die Ostseefischerei deutlich zu schwer. Du solltest Dir dennoch überlegen warum es gerade eine Zweihand sein muss. Mich würde interessieren, was Du Dir davon versprichst. Mir sind die Ruten zu lang und zu unhandlich. Switch Casts brauche ich an der Ostsee nicht und zum einstrippen finde ich die Ruten zu unhandlich. Dennoch kann es ja andere Meinungen geben. Jeder nach seiner Facon...

T


----------



## goeddoek (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Moin Filler #h

Ich seh das ähnlich - #9 oder 10 als Zweihand an der Küste ? Da schleppst Du einiges mit Dir rum. Das ist 'ne Nummer zu groß. Besonders, wenn Du an der Küste "Kilometer machen" willst 
Mit 'ner 9er Einhand geh ich zwar manchmal los, aber 'ne Zweihand in der Größe ? Das lass mal.

Leute, die mit 'ner 7/8 er Zweihand an der Küste kenn ich 'ne Handvoll. Die fischen die aber aus anderen Gründen ( Alter, kaputte Schulter etc. ).

Die vermeintlichen "Meter mehr" an Wurfweite bringen Dir nichts, wenn Du nicht ein gutes Stück Küste abfischt.


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Schließe mich dem Vorredner an 
Piet


goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Filler #h
> 
> Ich seh das ähnlich - #9 oder 10 als Zweihand an der Küste ? Da schleppst Du einiges mit Dir rum. Das ist 'ne Nummer zu groß. Besonders, wenn Du an der Küste "Kilometer machen" willst
> Mit 'ner 9er Einhand geh ich zwar manchmal los, aber 'ne Zweihand in der Größe ? Das lass mal.
> ...


----------



## Filler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Der Grund warum ich in die Richtung Zweihandrute tendiere ist, dass ich mehr Wurfweite bekomme und an engeren Stellen am Fluss besser die Schnurr kontrollieren kann. Dazu sei aber nochmals darauf hingewiesen, dass ich auch das ersteinmal lernen muss, da ich bisher nur mit meiner "kleinen" Klasse 5 Rute fische.

Wenn Eurer Meinung nach wirklich die Einhandruten besser geeignet sein sollten, werde ich mich damit auch mal näher auseinandersetzen. Ich bekomme ein Set in Klasse 8 ja auch schon für rund 200,- Euro (Vision Attack oder Scierra Sweep) und muss somit auch nicht so viel Geld ausgeben. Das würde mir natürlich gefallen! 

Mal umgekehrt gefragt. Meint ihr denn, dass ich mit einer Einhandrute Klasse 8 auch auf Lachs angeln kann? Falls ich doch mal Glück haben sollte und so ein Bursche um die 8 Kilo schnappt sich die Fliege und stellt sich in die Hauptströmung. Den möchte ich dann dort auch wieder rausziehen können.


----------



## Tobsn (19. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Moin, ne moderne 8er kann Lachse in der Größe locker vertragen. In russland gibt es leute die Lachse mit ner 5er Rute fangen. Ist alles 'ne Frage der Technik. Ich will ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber alle halbwegs bekannten Meeforellenangler fischen Einhandruten. Diejenigen die es nicht tun, haben eben einen Grund, wie z.B. eine kaputte Schulter. Ich glaube mich auch daran zu erinnern, das Mortensen mal sagte, man brauche auf Lachs keine Ruten jenseits der #8. Ausnahme ist wohl nur sehr hohes Wasser und schwere Schnüre...

T


----------



## fischling (20. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Moin,

was das Fischen mit der Fliegenrute betrifft, sind bei der Auswahl des Gerätes sehr viele subjektive Empfindungen im Spiel. 
Eine leichte Zweihand mit optimalen 22 Gramm Wurfgewicht lässt sich genauso leicht oder sogar besser händeln wie eine 8er Einhand, die die selbe Schur wirft.
Alles ist nur eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben und weil das so ist, sollte man mal ausprobieren  worüber man bei der Anschaffung nachdenken sollte.
Eine gute Gelegenheit einige Zweihandexperten zu treffen, kommt wieder näher, bei den Ende Oktober und Anfang November stattfindenden Hamburger Werfertreffen >LINK< sind einige anwesend, von denen ich weiß, dass sie auch mit einer Zweihandrute umgehen können und mit solchen Geräten an der Küste unterwegs sind.

Gruß, F.

P.S. Gerade habe ich beim Durchklicken auch noch eine Seite mit Bildern vom Küstenfischen endeckt, abgebildet sind nur verschiedene Zweihandruten, die scheinbar auch Fische fangen! siehe >LINK<http://www.pachtverein.de/kuestenfischen.html


----------



## Tobsn (20. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*



fischling schrieb:


> P.S. Gerade habe ich beim Durchklicken auch noch eine Seite mit Bildern vom Küstenfischen endeckt, abgebildet sind nur verschiedene Zweihandruten, die scheinbar auch Fische fangen! siehe >LINK<http://www.pachtverein.de/kuestenfischen.html



Moin, 

es hat nie jemand gesagt man könne mit einer Zweihand keine Meerforellen fangen... Die Frage ist eher, sollte man eine Zweihand einem Einhänder vorziehen. Diese Frage habe ich für mich mit "Nein" beantwortet, weil ich darin keine Vorteile sehe...

T


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (20. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Leute, die mit 'ner 7/8 er Zweihand an der Küste kenn ich 'ne Handvoll. Die fischen die aber aus anderen Gründen ( Alter, kaputte Schulter etc. ).


 
#d #d

 Du junken Bengel, da kommssu auch noch hin!
Warts ab!

:q

Tom


----------



## fischling (21. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Hallo Filler, 
an anderer Stelle wird auch gerade über kurze und leichte Zweihandruten  >LINK<  diskutiert, vielleicht ist so eine Zwitterrute der Kompromiss.

Gruß, F.


----------



## rodmaker (25. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Hallo Filler, 13ft LPXe #8/9 3teilig.
Wohl eine der besten Ruten für Mandal und Dänischen Auen.
Mit dieser Rute kann man auch noch an der Küste fischen.
Gruß Taki


----------



## Tobsn (25. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Moin Taki,

für die Küste finde ich die aber schon ein bisschen heftig...

T


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Hey Taki, wenn Zweihand an der Kyst....und wenn denn unbedingt von Guideline, dann allerhöchstens die LPXe 12,6ft #7/8...... darüber ist echt etwas dicke.....
Ansonsten eine "schnelle" Einhand in # 6 oder #7
Den Vorteil der Zweihand an der Küste kann ich nicht so ganz erkennen......

und ich bin in meinem Alter wirklich um einiges bequemer als die Jungspunde.....|rolleyes


----------



## rodmaker (26. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Die 13ft LPXe ist wie gesagt perfekt für Flüsse wie Mandal.
Klar ist die 7/8ter besser egeignet, für die Küste, man kann aber noch ohne weiteres an der Küste mit 13ft fischen. Mit der Rute kann man beides machen Küste und Fluß, besser natürlich Fluß.
Gruß Taki


----------



## Tobsn (27. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

@Taki,

da stellt sich dann nur noch die Frage, wo die Prioritäten liegen. Wie häufig wird im Mandal, wie häufig an der Küste gefischt? Im Mandal kann man, so hörte ich, auch gut mit ner 8er Einhand zurechtkommen. Für die Küste macht eine 8/9er Zweihand einfach wenig bis gar keinen Spaß...

T


----------



## Filler (28. August 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Danke für Eure Diskussion. Am besten wird es wohl sein, wenn ich mal zum Händler fahre und die beiden unterschiedlichen Rutenarten mal Probewerfe.


----------



## xt10000 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Zusammenstellung von Zweihandrute, Rolle und Schnurr für Mefo und Lachs?*

Moin!
Ich wohn jetzt seit einem Jahr auf Fünen und will mich jetzt auch ans Fliegenfischen wagen. Bis jetzt war ich nur mit der Spinnrute und dem Belly Boot unterwegs. Hat jemand diese genannten Guideline Explorer Set´s probiert? Kann man das gebrauchen? Ich wollte mit der Ausrüstung nur an die Küste und den Meerforellen nachstellen.


----------

